# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Uva Red Globe ICA 2009 (De Exportación)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Tuve la oportunidad de ir a Ica la semana pasada y conseguir una buenas fotos de uva red globe de exportación... Por algo es uno de los principales productos de nuestras agroexportaciones. 
Espero les gusten. 
SaludosTemas similares: Uva de Mesa Red Globe (HUMAY 2009) I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación Remato Uvas Red Globe de Exportación Campaña de exportación de mangos 2009 -2010 llegaría a las a 80 mil TM Páprika de Exportación (Chiclayo 2009)

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Unas más...

----------


## maria valdebenito

Impresionante! 
Sobre todo porque al parecer son parras muy jóvenes, muy rendidoras, excelente calidad!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Pensé que ibas a decir que impresionantes eran las fotos... pero bueno. 
Lamentablemente, me han recomendado pedir permiso antes de publicar la empresa que cultiva esa uva; ya que la intención del foro es que los campos se puedan promocionar a través de este medio. 
Espero poder contar con la autorización del productor, porque al igual que tú, yo no veo nada de malo en esas fotos; y la idea es empezar a difundir el trabajo que vienen realizando los distintos campos en el país.  
También filmé la cosecha y packing ese día. Te aviso cuando termine de editar el video y esté colgado en el foro. 
Saludos... y no te olvides de los créditos al fotógrafo, que a veces me paro de cabeza para sacar una buena foto o hacer una buena toma.

----------


## davejam

excelente tendras un estudio para exportarlo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola davejam: 
La verdad que no entendí bien tu pregunta. Esas fotos son de uva de exportación, pero yo no las produzco ni las exporto. Obviamente hay alguien que se está encargando de hacerlo y seguramente le está yendo bien, porque son muy bonitas uvas y supongo que también deben saber muy bien. 
Saludos

----------


## Cristiam Calderon

La calidad de la uva red globe en ica es muy buena. 
Los felicito por las imágenes. 
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> La calidad de la uva red globe en ica es muy buena. 
> Los felicito por las imágenes. 
> Saludos.

  
Gracias por los comentarios Cristiam...  :Smile:

----------


## Cristiam Calderon

Hola amigos, 
Por favor quien pueda ayudarme acerca de los tratamientos con AG3 para red globe. 
Les agradezco 
Cristiam. .

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo Cristiam: 
Te recomiendo que crees un nuevo tema en el foro de Fruticultura y que plantees tu duda o tu pregunta ahí, para que los interesados en el tema te ubiquen más rápido. 
Trata de utilizar la estructura del foro, según tus necesidades. Te lo digo porque estás haciendo una pregunta técnica en el foro de Agro Fotos. 
Es sólo una recomendación... 
Saludos y gracias por utilizar AgroFórum.pe

----------


## jguizot

Quisiera saber si existen enfermedades que pueden afectar solamente a la baya y otras que puedan afectar al tallo. Y cuales son las más frecuentes, por ejemplo los hongos.

----------


## cristobal cilloniz

Las enfermedades mas comunes en vid son: 
botrytis cinerea: la pudricion gris que se observa con mucha frecuencia en los campos de uva. esta puede causar la perdida de racimos enteros debido al chorreado y en caso de que se embale fruta contaminada te pueden rechazar el contenedor. 
ya con menos frecuencia se ve penicillium y aspergillus, moho gris y moho negro respectivamente. 
en cuanto al follaje tienes a la oidiosis (*erysiphe* necator) y al mildiu que se ve mas en el norte (plasmopara viticola).

----------


## LAB

Hola Benjamin, a lo mejor te acuerdes de mi, soy Luis Arévalo, nos conocimos en agrokasa cuando trabajabas para agriquem.
He estado mirando la fotos del fundo de tu padre, muy bonita fruta, felicidades.
me acabo de dar de alta en el foro, estoy viviendo en España, sigo trabajando en uvas y metido en horticultura tambien, a ver si podemos dar una mano desde aqui.
Saludos

----------


## LAB

Hola Cristiam, soy Luis Arévalo, eres el de mi promo no????.
A ver  si podemos hablar del tema de los giberelicos en red Globe, crea un tema en fruticultura y lo miramos
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Benjamin, a lo mejor te acuerdes de mi, soy Luis Arévalo, nos conocimos en agrokasa cuando trabajabas para agriquem.
> He estado mirando la fotos del fundo de tu padre, muy bonita fruta, felicidades.
> me acabo de dar de alta en el foro, estoy viviendo en España, sigo trabajando en uvas y metido en horticultura tambien, a ver si podemos dar una mano desde aqui.
> Saludos

 Hola LAB: 
Lamento decirte que no soy Benjamín, sino su hermano Bruno, que sabe muy poco de uvas (aparte de tomarles fotos).  
Benjamín está en plena campaña de uva, y para supuestamente ocupadísimo, por lo que no participa del foro. 
Si quieres comunicate con él, hazlo mediante el siguiente correo: bcilloniz@gmail.com 
El que sí participa de vez en cuando es mi viejo, que seguramente estaría de acuerdo en intercambiar información acerca del manejo de sus respectivos campos. Si le quieres hacer alguna pregunta o deseas contactarte con él, responde este tema, que es el de su campo de uvas: https://www.agroforum.pe/fruticultura/uva-de-mesa-red-globe-humay-2009-a-647/  
Saludos, bienvenido, y gracias por registrarte en AgroFórum.pe... Por lo que espero que puedas sacarle provecho desde la madre patria.

----------


## LAB

Hola Bruno: 
Muchas gracias por todo, si Benjamin esta en campaña ni hablar, no tendra tiempo para nada, me pondré en contacto con él.
Gracias otra vez.
Chau

----------


## Cesar R. Rios Arcaya

> Quisiera saber si existen enfermedades que pueden afectar solamente a la baya y otras que puedan afectar al tallo. Y cuales son las más frecuentes, por ejemplo los hongos.

  RPTA.- Amigo para colaborar contigo, te podria hacer mencion que en las bayas existen varios temas que afectan su calidad y resistencia a almacen.
Dentro de las enfermedades tenemos al Oidium, Botritis y una que esta afectando bastante es la pudricion acida, que se presenta al inicio de la maduración resultante de ataques de oidium, deficiencia de micronutrientes como Ca y Zn, o por racimos muy compactos, por eso asumo que es un complejo de hongos como Penicillium, Aspergillium, Cladosporium, Bacterias y hasta levaduras. Tiene un nivel de proliferacion rapido (viento, moscas, abejas, etc). Los triazoles ejercen un control no en todos los patogenos, por ello mejor le recomiendo un Sulfato de Cu pentahidratado ( FENO Cu de PIAGGIO) ya que aparte de ejercer un control sin dejar residuos, produce fenolasas y abarca otros patogenos en su control, como botritis. Si debes utilizar un alto volumen de agua.

----------


## kestrada

hola me llamo Katia y estudio Negocios Internacionales en IDAT,estoy haciendo mi tesis la cual es EXPORTACION DE UVA RED GLOBE,felicito por esta pagina y la exelente infomacion como datos,fotos,etc; que uno puede encontrar aqui la cual son de mucha ayuda.
Quisiera saber si ,me pudieses enviar a mi correo:katia.estrada.veramendi@hotmail.com,informa  cion acerca de la huba red globe o como podria hacer para contactarme con ustedes.
Muchas Gracias¡

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola me llamo Katia y estudio Negocios Internacionales en IDAT,estoy haciendo mi tesis la cual es EXPORTACION DE UVA RED GLOBE,felicito por esta pagina y la exelente infomacion como datos,fotos,etc; que uno puede encontrar aqui la cual son de mucha ayuda.
> Quisiera saber si ,me pudieses enviar a mi correo:katia.estrada.veramendi@hotmail.com,informa  cion acerca de la huba red globe o como podria hacer para contactarme con ustedes.
> Muchas Gracias¡

 Hola Katia: 
Recién te contesto porque he estado un poco ocupado y para ver si alguien más te podía ayudar. En ese sentido, te comento que lo que hay es información estadística sobre las exportaciones de uva red globe, pero no hay mucha información técnica sobre el manejo del cultivo... ¿raro no?. 
Una recomendación es que acudas a la Asociación de Productores de Uva de Mesa del Perú (ProVid) para ver si ellos te pueden dar alguna entrevista o publicación que te sea útil para la elabaoración de tu tesis. Te dejo su página web por si acaso: *www.providperu.org*  
Yo te recomiendo que utilices este foro para hacer preguntas más específicas o puntuales sobre le negocio de la uva red globe en el Perú, ya que información general no existe mucha. Tal vez podrías contarnos un poco en qué consiste tu tesis para ver si los que más saben al respecto te pueden dar algún consejo o dato útil. 
En *inform@cción* -la empresa donde trabajo- tenemos toda la información procesada de las exportaciones de uva de mesa del Perú desde hace 6 ó 7 años, pero la mala noticia es que eso tiene un precio. Lo que sí creo, es que esa información te sería muy útil para tu tesis y para la demostración o no de tu hipótesis. Si estás interesada en dicha información, me avisas para ponerte en contacto con los encargados de esa área. 
Y para otra cosa que te puede servir el foro, es para establecer nuevos contactos. En ese sentido, te puedo hacer el bajo para que le hagas una entrevista a mi padre o a mi hermano que saben bastante sobre el manejo y la comercialización de la uva red globe del Perú. Lamentablemente, yo soy publicista y de muchas otras maneras no te puedo ayudar. En realidad, hubieras tenido más suerte si detrás de esta pantalla estuviera un Ing. Agronómo, y no un comunicador. 
Si te puedo ayudar en algo más, me avisas. 
Saludos

----------


## MARTIN PEÑA BERNAOLA

hola que talsoy martin peña bernaola quisiera informacion sobre labores culturales de la red globe te lo voy agradecer por que en moquegua estamos iniciando una plantacion de uva red globe y tiene un mes de plantado te lo agradesco garcias

----------


## MARTIN PEÑA BERNAOLA

nuevamente martin para solicitrale a todos su apoyo sobre las labores culturales  de la red globe, esto lo estamos instalando en moquegua y quisiera su comentario sobre el tema de plantaciones en moquegua gracias a todos esperando un comentari cuando antes

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> nuevamente martin para solicitrale a todos su apoyo sobre las labores culturales de la red globe, esto lo estamos instalando en moquegua y quisiera su comentario sobre el tema de plantaciones en moquegua gracias a todos esperando un comentari cuando antes

 Hola Martín: Bienvenido al foro. 
Con respecto a tu consulta, no me queda claro a qué te refieres con "labores culturales" de la red globe, por lo que sería bueno que nos aclares un poco el tema para poder ayudarte. 
Por otra parte, yo no soy experto en temas agrarios, pero por lo que he escuchado a mi padre en estos últimos años, Moquegua tiene un gran potencial para desarrollar una agricultura exportadora. Con respecto al tema de la red globe en dicha región, creo que también es un lugar óptimo para su cultivo; por el clima que ofrece y por la altitud que encontramos allí. Si no me equivoco, esa condición favorece al color y al sabor de la uva; además de ser favorable para evitar plagas y enfermedades comunes de la costa. 
De todas formas, espera la opinión de algún otro usuario que tenga más experiancia que yo. Voy a decirle a mi padre que te dé su opinión, pero no te olvides de aclararnos a qué te refieres cuando dices "labores culturales", para poder ser más específicos en nuestras respuestas. 
Muy aparte de eso, lo que te podría recomendar para sacarle provecho al foro, es que le hagas un *"seguimiento"* a tu proyecto de red globe. Es decir, que utilices el foro para explicarnos todos los detalles del proceso de cultivo, y que nos muestres con fotografías o videos el progreso o desarrollo de las plantas o viñedo. De esta manera, los usuarios pueden darte sugerencias para que obtengas mejores resultados, o incluso puedes ser tú mismo el que haga la consulta sobre alguna duda que te haya surgido en el camino. 
La idea por ejemplo, es empezar por la ubicación, el clima, la extensión del proyecto, las condiciones del suelo, del agua, etc; para luego seguir con los datos de fertilización, riego, poda, etc -semana x semana-. Con dicha información y algunas fotos que nos muestren el estado de tu plantación, los usuarios podrán darte su opinión en pleno proceso; lo que te permitiría tomar algunas decisiones en el camino que te podrían ser útiles para obtener mejores resultados. 
Esta idea siempre la propongo a los usuarios de AgroFórum.pe, pero hasta ahora nadie se ha interesado en ella. Yo -como administrador del foro- no puedo darles información técnica sobre agricultura, porque no estoy capacitado (soy publicista). Pero lo que sí puedo hacer, es tratar de ayudarlos para que puedan sacarle el mayor provecho a esta herramienta informática. Obviamente, se trata de una recomendación para gente que está empezando un cultivo y no sabe bien cómo manejarlo... Tal vez sea tu caso, así que la recomendación está hecha.  
Saludos

----------


## JMartin Uribe

Se parecen a las Uvas que produce mi amigo Atilio Balmelli, en Ica porsupuesto.
Slds

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Se parecen a las Uvas que produce mi amigo Atilio Balmelli, en Ica porsupuesto.
> Slds

 Hola JMartin: 
Me hubiera gustado decir de quiénes son esas uvas, pero mi hermano me dijo que no dijera nada sin el permiso de ellos -que fue quien me consiguió el permiso para entrar al fundo-.  
Personalmente no entiendo a mi hermano, porque a mí me encantaría que todos sepan que esas bonitas uvas fueron cultivadas por mí. Pero como no soy agricultor, y no me muero de ganas de llamar a pedir permisos para decir que es la uva de tal o cuál persona, decidí dejarlo en el anonimato. En ese sentido, supongo que ni la misma persona que cuidó esas uvas, sabría que son sus uvas. Lo que sí te puedo decir es que son mis fotos. 
Con respecto a la persona que mencionas, creo que no es la correcta; a menos que sea socio de la persona que yo sé que es dueña de ese fundo. En todo caso, supongo que debe ser bien difícil acertar... pero vale el intento.  :Wink:  
Saludos y gracias por participar del foro

----------


## Benja Cillóniz

Hola Lucho: 
Claro que me acuerdo....sí supe que te fuiste para españa hace unos años. Nosotros acá seguimos con las uvas, cítricos etc.....si vieras cómo está Ica creo que no lo creerías.  
Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## Jorge Pumasunco

Buenas noches a todos:
Si podrian proporcionarme costos de producción y estimaciones de producción y ventas de uva red globe, asimismo sobre estimaciones de costos de instalación de riego por goteo en este cultivo de la uva red globe.
Gracias
Jorge Pumasunco

----------


## JMartin Uribe

Oye martin Pena Bernaola, hubieras participado en el SIUVA 2010 en Ica y ahi te convertias en un capo de las uvas.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas noches a todos:
> Si podrian proporcionarme costos de producción y estimaciones de producción y ventas de uva red globe, asimismo sobre estimaciones de costos de instalación de riego por goteo en este cultivo de la uva red globe.
> Gracias
> Jorge Pumasunco

 Estimado Jorge:  
Yo no manejo esa información y lamento decirte que el gremio de "uveros" suele ser muy reservado aquí en nuestro país; y tal vez por eso es que no se intercambia mucha información -aquí en el foro-  sobre este cultivo en particular que tanto éxito está teniendo en nuestro país. 
Mi padre y mis hermanos son "uveros" tambíén, así que espero poder conseguirte algún cuadrito de costos para compartirlo contigo y con los demás usuarios del foro. 
Saludos   

> Oye martin Pena Bernaola, hubieras participado en el SIUVA 2010 en Ica y ahi te convertias en un capo de las uvas.

 Bueno, definitivamnete allí se consigue información especializada sobre este cultivo, así que muchas gracias por el comentario. 
Saludos

----------


## oswaldo rosas

Hola señores empresarios y todos en general de este foro, el quie les habla es un estudiante de psicologia de la universidad peruana union filial tarapoto, deseo saber mas aserca del cultivo de uva  para dar algunas aportaciones ami padre  aserca de esta planta red glob, que tiene en su campo de cultivo espero resivir algunas respuestas a este msn.  jamesrosasg@hotmail.com

----------


## kevingolder

Cuanto han sembrado?...
Te puede ayudar ver un poco estas fotos...  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Agroindustrial-B2K/109140979138117 
Si quieres puedes visitar el fundo...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola señores empresarios y todos en general de este foro, el quie les habla es un estudiante de psicologia de la universidad peruana union filial tarapoto, deseo saber mas aserca del cultivo de uva  para dar algunas aportaciones ami padre  aserca de esta planta red glob, que tiene en su campo de cultivo espero resivir algunas respuestas a este msn.  jamesrosasg@hotmail.com

 Estimado Oswaldo: 
Te cuento que probablemente se te haga difícil conseguir respuestas a tu consulta, pues ésta es demasiado amplia y general. En ese sentido, hay demsiados temas a tomar en consideración con respecto al cultivo de uva red globe, así como sucede con cualquier otro culltivo. 
Por eso, te recomiendo ir paso a paso en las consultas que hagas a los demás usuarios del foro, para ver si entre todos te podemos ir dando una mano. 
Te dejo también un enlace a un tema que tal vez tenga algo de la información que estás buscando al respecto:  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....iciacion+globe 
Saludos   

> Cuanto han sembrado?...
> Te puede ayudar ver un poco estas fotos...  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Agroin...09140979138117 
> Si quieres puedes visitar el fundo...

 Hola Kevin: 
Interesante tu página de facebook... Te recomiendo hacer lo mismo en AgroFórum, creando el Blog de tu empresa en este portal para que publiques la información y fotos de lo que haces en tu fundo. 
Creo que te sería muy útil para dar a conocer tu empresa al sector, ya que Facebook es una red social gigante que se utilizada mayormente para chismear, mientras que AgroFoerum viene a ser como "el facebook de la agricultura peruana",  con gente relacionada al sector y en busca de información y contacos agrarios -principalmente del Perú-. 
A ver si te animas a hacerlo... 
Saludos

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Me alegra mucho que en Ica, donde trabaje por cinco anos precisamente en el Centro Vitinicola de Ica. 
Se ve alta tecnologia,  y desde luego la respuesta del cultivo es excelente...Creo que esas uvas tienen semillas, y las encontre en las tiendas Costo de Virginia USA, y observe que no tenian mucha salida, precisamente por tener semillas.. tu  sabe Bruno que aca los gringos son muy exigentes, y no quieren la molestia de tener que estar sacando las semillas, solo algunos se las comen semillas y todo,,;pero al final te deja un sabor amarguito...Pero de pronto en Europa tienen mayor aceptacion... 
Gracias Bruno por mostrarnos en fotos la tecnologia que hoy tenemos en el Peru...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Benjamín: 
Yo también hubiera pensado que las semillas son una molestia para los consumidores exigentes de los mercados internacionales, pero aunque parezca raro, estas uvas red globe con semillas, son las que más se exportan... y por mucho margen. 
Te cuento que mi padre es organizador del SIUVA (Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa), y todos los años se muestra el amplio margen entre las uvas red globe y las demás variedades de uva; además de plantear todos los años también que el reto es diversificar nuestra oferta de uvas, aunque se hace difícil con tanta demanda por esta variedad con semilla. 
Ahora; supongo que si alguien descubre la manera de ofrecer una uva red globe sin semillas, se volvería rico en poco tiempo. Pero la pregunta es si se podría desarrollar una uva red globe sin semilla. 
Saludos

----------

